#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-23
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: have you ever gotten your login?
<Madpilot> for the Fridge? Never pursued it.
<Burgundavia> right
<Madpilot> forgotten yours, Burgundavia?
<Burgundavia> no, need to get something approved
<mdke> I will
<Burgundavia> thanjks
<mdke> approved with no changes :)
<Burgundavia> uwn is pretty simple
<Burgundavia> I think we discussed making it no approver needed
<mdke> it can help to have two pairs of eyes for typos, I guess. Otherwise it's straightforward
<mdke> I see the tabs on the Fridge are broken
<Burgundavia> as long as we have somebody
<mdke> right
<mdke> anyway, I'm not convinced the "approval" system is in operation these days.
<Burgundavia> that reminds me, we shoudl go recruiting
<mdke> matt revell and jono often post without asking for approval, afaics
<Burgundavia> hmm, no idea
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-26
* mdke sees another story appear in the fridge as if by magic
<mdke> I'm going to write to Matt about this, I don't think we should have one rule for editors and another for Canonical employees
<robitaille> mdke, +1   I was wondering about this.  For  a while I thought they were approved via IRC while I wasn't around
<robitaille> unless Canonical had decided that the Fridge is the official Canonical site to bring their news to the users....
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-27
<mdke> very short story in the queue for review
<mdke> there are a couple of other stories there too - robitaille - are those for publishing still?
<robitaille> the jdub one was written a long time ago...I mentionned it twice on the mailing list, and nobody  bothered to approved it.  The poll was a placeholder for the next poll we would need; which I guess could be now since we don't have any active one
<robitaille> I'm not sure about the security initiative one.  Sladen?   It has your name on it :)
<mdke> robitaille: the security one is *really* old.
<mdke> let's have the poll. I think we should announce new polls on the front page too so they get into the rss feeds
<robitaille> mdke,  I agree.  last time we did that, the poll gathered quite a lot of answers immdiatelly because it was on the feed.
<mdke> right. I'll do it
<mdke> do we need a separately story to get the poll on the front page?
<mdke> *separate
<sladen> delete the security one
<mdke> damn, looks like we do. I don't have time to write anything, need to get to work
<mdke> sladen: ok
<sladen> it takes about 3hours/day to write a good story
<sladen> I can write some ubucon stuff later
<mdke> ok
<robitaille> mdke,  for the poll, you just need to select "promote to front page" when approving it, and it will be posted right there on the front page.
<mdke> robitaille: I tried that, no good
<robitaille> humm...I thought I did that last time.  I didn't do a separate story for sure.
<mdke> see what you can do. I have to run
<robitaille> I know....the poll is so old, it got put in the proper chronological order....which is probably pages below the front page
<mdke> oh right. sticky at top of lists for a bit?
<robitaille> but I don't think it goes on the rss feed if we use the sticky option.  I will delete it, and recreate it
<mdke> ok
<robitaille> the poll is active
<sladen> mdke: also, when you "promote to front page", update the timestamp to somewhere about the current time
<KenSentMe> Can someone stop the latest poll from coming up in the rss feed?  I looks like the fridge feed is updated when someone votes
